# Ridgid 6 inch Orbital Sander and 4330 & 4331 Planer Woes...



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

That's quite a testimonial!

I don't think I would try Ridgid Recond. tools… regardless of price… Now…

Thank you!

ps: I have the 734 & also really like it…


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have read several "Less than stellar" reviews on the Ridgid 6" ROS.
For what it's worth, I have the 5" ROS and have used the crap out of it and it just keeps right on working.
I used to want a 6" but after so many bad reviews I just decided to get a 4×24" belt for major work.


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the review, filing that one for future reference.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like you have had a tough break on the Rigid brand. We don't have that brand here in the UK Todd but we have our share of mediocre tools.

I guess the eulogy of 'you get what you pay for' stands true. My stationary tools are JET went this way because having bought a few "hobby" tools I soon realised I was wasting my time and hard earned. The majority of my hand power tools are Makita, even bought a couple second hand from the bay and can't fault them.

Good luck with the planer.

David


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

I think I also have the 5" Dewalt ROS, and that thing just keeps working no matter what I do to it. Usually when my dad or I get Ridgid tools, we buy them expecting that they'll last as long as the project (like the drywall drill we bought, though I think that still works). Also, the Ridgids are usually for the "non-essential" shop tools, where them breaking would only be a minor setback.


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

i have a Ros by ridgid and the adhesive pad needs changing already. I said already because I only have it for a year now and within that year's period I had this unit changed three times at home depot. the sand paper wouldn't stick to the base any longer and so, it keeps popping/flying off constantly-it's very frustrating.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

You should have warranties on the Ridgid tools. Did you take them for service?


----------



## WoodenUnion (Aug 6, 2012)

For what its worth, I have the 4331 and it works beautifully.

I got it used on Craigslist for $200 with the 4" dust collection port attachment and I've had absolutely zero issues with it.

Sorry to hear about your troubles!


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

i can't find my bill for this sander-so, i'm S O L


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the 4331 planer, use it a lot, and it is has been a well-performing and reliable tool. As are all of my other Ridgid tools to date (R4512 TS, DP, belt/spindle sander, 5" ROS). I buy all of my tools new, so I can't offer an opinion on reconditioned tools.


----------



## dustprocrastinator (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you considered the 6 inch rotex sander from festool?


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I have found it's a roll of the dice on reconditioned Ridgid tools. I have made about 10 or 12 purchases and have had issues with 1 so far. Hang on to those sales tickets. I was losing a 3 month battle getting my saw repaired - broken out of the box. Called HD. I took it and the sales receipt to them and they sent it off and got it repaired even though I didn't buy it there. I now buy most everything I can there. Wish they sold milk.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I've had great luck with Rigid tools. But I only buy them new. I see the reconditioned ones in my store now and then, and if you take the time to read the little repair stickers that they sometimes leave on them, you see what went wrong, and it's usually something electrical.
I have multiple Rigid vacs up to 12 years old, the R4512, an 11 year old twin bladed planer, the horizontal belt sander/spindle sander, a trim router, a combo router, three of their little lithium drills, Diablo blades and router bits, and they all perform flawlessly. Only thing they sell I hate is that stupid Diablo ROS paper with the multiple little holes in it. They clog too fast and you had better have a mask on when you use it. I like Rigid, Home Depot, and it's too bad your experience is not the same.

That being said, my experience might have been different had I bought reconditioned.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Is it under warranty?


----------

